# Polk Co. Courthouse



## The Barbarian (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Designer (Aug 3, 2017)

I like the concept of naming the courthouse as the main subject in spite of the fact that the building is nearly obscured by lots of stuff.  Interesting.


----------



## The Barbarian (Aug 3, 2017)

Downtown Des Moines has become a vibrant place in recent years.   This catches the spirit of the place, I think.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 3, 2017)

Headed to the Farmer's Market?


----------



## The Barbarian (Aug 4, 2017)

Yep.    We were there last week.  Mrs. B found a great metal sculpture of Cy.    I put it in the garden.   And I thought "hey how about a little solar light to light it up at night?"

Didn't anticipate this.





Scary-looking at that size.


----------



## Designer (Aug 5, 2017)

The Barbarian said:


> Mrs. B found a great metal sculpture of Cy.


At first glance, I read that as Herky, even though I'm an ISU alum.


----------



## The Barbarian (Aug 6, 2017)

What's a Herky?


----------



## Designer (Aug 6, 2017)

Speaking of THE DEVIL:  

U of Iowa Professor Worried That the School’s Hawk Mascot Is Too Scary for Students to Handle


----------



## The Barbarian (Aug 6, 2017)

Resmiye Oral?    Close, but I can think of a better description.


----------

